# Forum Other Languages Romance languages French  Французская музыка

## Dimitri

Посоветуйте кто-нибудь хорошую французскую музыку (современную)?  Обожаю французский  (хоть и не говорю на нем :)) )

----------


## Anas

what kind of music do you prefer?

----------


## Dimitri

In French - POP %)

----------


## Anas

Try hushpuppies, they are a pop rock band, I like them.

----------


## Dimitri

I see that theirs songs in English

----------


## Spiderkat

So you're looking for some French pop music, right? I can't think of anything right now but I can do some research if you want me to.

----------


## MikeM

Try Lara Fabian (French Canadian)
You probably already know Patricia Kaas...

----------


## skitton

Loisirs, Myra Lee. Try this.

----------


## groovychick

i love manu chao, they're not pop but they're great  ::

----------


## love.angel

CHOPIN/ШОПЕН is an amazing French/Polish Romantic composer! 
In particular, his waltzes/вальсы. I know this has nothing to do with pop music, but I love 'Classical' music.
Классическая музыка - Хорошая музыка! 
Frederic Chopin - Grande Valse Brillante
I am learning this one currently on piano-- it is taking some time though because school leaves me with little time to practice.

----------


## vos

J'aime la musique de Nadiya  ::   
This is her site for those who do not know her.  http://www.nadiyaonline.com/

----------


## Kimberloo

OK ces artistes sont pour la plupart de Canada, mais: 
Les Trois Accordes (Hawaienne, Lucille)
Kevin Parent (Seigneur)
Jean Leloup (I Lost My Baby)
Isabelle Boulay (Depuis le Premier Jour, Je T'oublierai)
Kaine (je ne lui connais, mais il est tres populaire sur les charts de Quebec) 
Dis-moi si t'en veux des autres ou des genres differents!!!!

----------


## kasper

послушай ранние диски Селин Дион например  ::

----------


## Niamh

Louise Attaque- Je t'emenne au vent et Living Room. Ces chanson ne sont pas la musique pop mais ils sont bien

----------


## Kostja

Budu v Rossii, *budEt* otlichno...
Молодец!  ::

----------


## silverbitz

D

----------


## Lampada

"*Je t'aime*"   http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dvHg4yiFpQQ

----------


## Ty

I like Emma Daumas sometimes. 
I also like De Palmas

----------


## kt_81

Are there actually any good pop/rock bands that feature a* female* French vocal? 
I'm looking for an French alternative to "El sue

----------


## Ty

[quote=kt_81]Are there actually any good pop/rock bands that feature a* female* French vocal? 
I'm looking for an French alternative to "El sue

----------


## laurentboss

привет !
На моём сайте есть французская музыка http://laurentboss74.free.fr

----------


## Lampada

*24/7* 
Belle France: voir...  http://www.101.ru/?an=channel&channel=26030 
Chanson Francaise   http://www.101.ru/?an=channel&channel=25803

----------


## Niamh

There are some really really good French hip hop artists out there ; IAM, Keny Arkana, Tandem 93... 
Check out Keny Arkana's video for La Rage. Intense!

----------


## dedebanzai

I would say for a young public:
Jenifer (She's not too bad, better than before.)
BB brunes, It's more rock than pop but they are quite good
Zaho (song 'c'est chelou')
Sheryfa Luna
Christelle Bazooka feat. Yelle - Parle à ma main (just for fun)
Christophe Willem 
Well I'm not really fond of French Pop Music (being French myself), I don't think it's what we do best^^
I just gave some names of singers who are quite well known in France at the moment but I think they are quite crap (just my opinion  :: ) 
For the one I like: 
Cali
Telephone 
Matmata
Saez (Jeunes et cons)
Tété
Louise attaque (Léa, ton invitation..)
Renan Luce ( La lettre, Repenti..)
Noir Désir
Mathieu Chedid
Vanessa Paradi  
 if I think of others I'll add them  ::  
Hope it helps

----------


## Niamh

Just discovered NTM. French hip hop - very very enjoyable.

----------

